# Cappuccino cups for single shot



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

If I go somewhere like Starbucks, I like two shots on a tall cappuccino. Just to give you an idea of the strength I like. At home, I do two shots in my cappuccino cups, but end up only drinking about half a cup at a time.

So, I figured I could half my coffee bean bill by doing a single shot and having smaller cups! Doh!

Any recommendations on slightly smaller cappuccino cups suitable for single shots?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

a 4-5 oz cup should suffice. Are you going to use a single baskets to get the shot or split a double between two drinks?


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm going to just use the single basket. Its all for me!

Not too worried about the budget.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

just some inker POR cups should do you fine. They do a flat white cup in a 6oz size that IMHO should be perfect for a 1 shot cappa if you like them a little more milky.

machina espresso sell them by the tonload in every colour you could ever imagine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon12345 said:


> I'm going to just use the single basket. Its all for me!
> 
> Not too worried about the budget.


single baskets can be tricky to use......

some nice 6 oz cups here

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/cups-and-glasses-inkers-cups

here

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafe-supplies/coffee-cups/ancap-competition-cappuccino-cup-saucer-150ml

and no cup thread would be complete without the not neutrals...

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafe-supplies/coffee-cups/notneutral-flat-white-cup-150ml-5oz


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not sure I follow...

When you say cap cups....how big are they already?

Because cap cups are already a predefined size.

Generally 5 to 6oz.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> I'm not sure I follow...
> 
> When you say cap cups....how big are they already?
> 
> ...


a starbucks tall capp is probably something like 10 oz though


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> a starbucks tall capp is probably something like 10 oz though


And I make a great, what I like to call, a chocolate sundae out of pine cones and squirrel viscera.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Inker cups are great though.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

What is so great about the Inker cups? Do you have one?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

they are used by pretty much every one of the decent coffee shops in Edinburgh. They are extremely well made, very attractive, and are all designed around specific coffee sizes.

I have 2.5oz espresso cups, 6oz flat white cups and 8oz latte cups. All in a variety of colours. By far my favourite brand of cup!

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/cups-and-glasses-inkers-cups


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're thick to retain heat and look nice.

I have about 16.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have about 10 of them.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

we need an inker owners thread







show your collections boys!

I love the new yellow and graphite ones!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

shrink said:


> we need an inker owners thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are all red and green - I like the HB branded tulip for brewed coffee.

Not familiar with the yellow and graphite - which one are they?

Actually just bought two notneutral demis and two duralex 3oz glasses.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

look on the machina page.. they have every colour I think.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

shrink said:


> we need an inker owners thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The yellow are lovely....Would like some graphite too but already have grey Acme ones.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

I find the pricing on the Inker cups frustrating! 40% off if you get 6 of 1 type!

I did a test and think my existing cups are 6oz.

What is the recommended cup size for a 2 shot cappuccino and for a 1 shot cappuccino?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Both 5-6oz.

The size doesn't change.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A little more emphasis should be placed on how much of a pain pulling a single shot really is.

You can get the angled walled baskets but these are very bad for the channel the water takes through the coffee. The only way to get a proper single shot prepared correctly is with a 7g LM basket

Like this

Then you will need a tamper that will fit it, you can get these from reg-barber but they are expensive... I am sure someone asked a similar question recently and a german site with decent prices cropped up(edit: here we go also search ebay for 41mm tamper), but you are looking at a good £30-40 for this.

Not a lot of people go down this path, and there is something to be said for that, work out how much it will save you and see if its really worth the time and effort


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just pull a shorter double.

Really, your looking at a about an ounce (of liquid) for a double anyway, rather than the traditional two.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The yellow are lovely....Would like some graphite too but already have grey Acme ones.


Yup, the yellow ones made me consider selling my blue ones and having a multicoloured selection instead of 6 blue caps and 6 blue flat whites as I have.

The cost for individual cups vs bulk buying is what puts me off though so will stick with the uniform look for now! Those yellow ones though.... hmmm.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I never bother with the saucers, it'd be so much more affordable if you could just buy the cups on their own.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the benefit of being local so no postage costs!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Well get a group but going, Shrink. Haha


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't have time to post stuff out to you rogues!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> I never bother with the saucers, it'd be so much more affordable if you could just buy the cups on their own.


I love a good saucer....guests always get one but don't always use one myself


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I've got a cupboard full of unused saucers.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

Is it cheaper to buy from CoffeeHit rather than machina-espresso since they are more local (I live in South East England) and perhaps shipping charges are lower?


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

For something a little different ... I use these http://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/products/item201605.aspx

OK, pretty much novelty cups, and lack the insulating properties of the cups listed above, but they feel lovely !

I must admit I didn't pay anywhere near this price (3 for £7 at TKMaxx!). They are available in endless colours but the black satin are thinner and much less shiny than other colours.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Unless you're Scottish highlands and islands postage is generally a flat fee so it doesn't matter if you're only a few miles away ( unless you can collect)


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok, so I am about to order 1 flat white cup in blue, which is 6oz. They have a cappuccino cup too, which is 8.5oz. But according to Wikipedia, traditional cappuccino is 5-6oz. So, why is their cappuccino cup so large and a flat white referred to as 6oz?

I just want to get my proportions right!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Make the drinks as you would like to drink them in the proportions you enjoy, don't get concerned about what they are called by Wikipedia or anyone else .....it doesn't matter


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

It does to me. I want to know what the baseline is so I can vary from there.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

I've ordered two blue 6oz cups now.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i keep two of each of the main sizes (2oz, 6oz, 8oz) the 2's are for when I'm dialing in a machine or grinder and want to taste the shots (or if someone fancies one). I use my 6's for flat whites and the 8's are for when I have guests that like something a little milder!

Nice n easy!


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

What would you use for a cappuccino? How many shots would you have in your 6oz flat white?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with Shrink.

I always drink doubles in a flat white into a 6oz Notneutral cup.

Anything less just doesn't hit the spot for me. As Mr Boots mentioned earlier, don't worry about what anyone says, go with your own tastebuds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

John If you are that bothered what a drink should be then then look at the competition rules for cappuccino on the ukbc site. If it doesn't taste nice to you though then its a bit irrelevant..I put 25-30g of espresso in 6oz cups then vary the milk texture depending on if in the mood for cappuccino or flat white.

This isn't dictionary definition correct just what I like. I have some 7oz glasses for when in the latte mood and some 8oz cups for guests who find my coffee to small or strong....


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't like coffee too weak. A tall single shot cappuccino in Starbucks just tastes more like a latte to me.

I still can't get 2cm of froth on the top of my cappas though. Frustrating!


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

I received my Inker cups. The deadline was supposed to be yesterday at 4pm according to the couriers, but they arrived today instead. I hate it when you wait in for couriers and they don't arrive.

Anyway, I got my cups, but one has a mark in the base. See photo. Anyone else have this? To me this is a defect which should be picked up by Quality Control, unless they just try to push it onto unsuspecting customers. At £10 per cup I expect it to be defect free. Returning it will cost me £5 or so in postage.









Also, I find them difficult to hold. You can barely get your finger in the hold on the handle. Anyone else find this?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the inker Mokkas have bigger finger holes in the handles. I don't mind on the Luna so much, because i tend to hold it so that this isn't a problem. Some may not have such success.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Damn those sausage fingers!


----------

